# baseball card



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

trying to make some cards of my grandson, will be coaching him this Summer, should be fun.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job

All Star for sure.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well done. The only advise I have is that the last one seems stretched a little too much top to bottom. Great memories there though.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you right RB, that was my first one, did fixed it, thx for ur response.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you are RB, did fix it, was my first one.


----------

